# What did ja get? (FluffyMail)



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

I got a wool turtle cover size 2 FCB and a newborn monkey diaper! YAY!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Nothing! My cart jammed!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Plum Windpro envelope.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I wanted that monkey!


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

The pages are all loading VERY SLOWLY....and I'm on highspeed. I guess too many people shopping at once *chuckle*.


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

WHO SWIPED MY LC SIZE 2 TTYE DYE ????????


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Crashed once already with a full cart one page away from payment.


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

cart is jamming... not even gonna get one diaper.

I am so over stalking, I swear.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Silliness. I'm not even going to the site until everyone is done and the dust settles. (And nothing is left) :LOL


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

I got my first fluffymail dipe ... a LC size 1, hand-dyed yellow diaper with the ABC's on it. That was almost as stressful as trying to score reservations to Yosemite (but didn't take nearly so long!).


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Oooh I'm sorry IslandMama. I got the tie dye and the groovy second, both size two front snapping. I am so amazed that I got them.

J.


----------



## AP Momma (Dec 15, 2003)

Who took the yellow wool out of my cart?









Gosh darn it, I can't do another stalking. I was hoping to get my one item and be done with it. So frustrating. You girls call this fun?!







:

Maybe I'll find another one on the TP, less stressful to browse there.

Kris


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

That's it.
I give up. Everything has been swqiped, I can't get anything to load, and I'm almost frustrated to the point of tears. I've waited weeks for this.
If anyone experiences buyers remorse over any size 2 LC diapers, especially the tye-dye or the cats, please PM me.

/done.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Bleh. Still jammed. No more for me.


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

so far every time I try to check out with one thing it is gone before the cart loads. I just wanted one cover *pout*


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

I went BACK into the mess and got two more newborn diapers! LOL so a total of 3 newborn diapers (blue gingham, yellow gingham and the monkeys) and the wool size 2 FCB turtle cover!







YAY!!


----------



## lemming (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by trishshack_
*I wanted that monkey!*
Ooh -- me too!!! That was the ONE that I really wanted -- I think it was one of the first to go! Oh well.


----------



## melmosmom (Jun 8, 2003)

sold


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

What monkey???


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by allformyboys_
*I went BACK into the mess and got two more newborn diapers! LOL so a total of 3 newborn diapers (blue gingham, yellow gingham and the monkeys) and the wool size 2 FCB turtle cover!







YAY!!*
so YOU got the gingham I put in my basket!!!!


----------



## nathansmom (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm confused. How do you know if you got the item? It never asked me for my credit card number. When I view my order history it shows 4 diapers, I think I only ordered 2. Maybe I'm not cut for stalking as I don't understand what I did.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

By the time I got checked out both my items were gone. This was time wasted...


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by trishshack_
*I wanted that monkey!*
Sorry I had to push you down Trishy, but you know it is every pregnant hormonal woman for themselves!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by allformyboys_
*Sorry I had to push you down Trishy, but you know it is every pregnant hormonal woman for themselves!







*
I think that since I am due first you should let me use it and I will send it to you when I am done. I would do it for you. :LOL


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

WOW those envelopes went fast!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

I threw a bunch of stuff in the cart, happily shopping along and once I went to checkout, everything was gone except for one pul cover, and it was the one item I liked the least so I removed it and left the site. Oh well.


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

4 size 2 fitted's

2 wool covers, also size 2

WOO HOO!


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

I wanted the tie dye and the sushi and both were out of stock by the time I was done







I did manage to get one of the spring diapers and one of the spring covers.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

This is crazy! I am no longer a fluffymail virgin! I think I got the yellow wool and now I feel guilty - sorry, sorry, sorry... I just wanted one little wool cover.

Last time they stocked on my birthday and I got nothing, so I am considering this a late birthday present.


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

it took me so long to get through and each time it got snached, I finally decided a higher power was telling me I did NOT need to spend the money right now. Maybe they'll be less populare by the time a new baby comes *smile*.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmm, I went to see what was left and got an AIO for each girl - cool. That's all I wanted anyway. The other stuff was WAY cute, though! Good thing my paypal funds were limited!


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm also confused about the whole credit card thing. Is she going to email me to ask for the CC info? Did I actually get my fluff? I'm so scared!!! :LOL


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

Stupidly I had not registered myself ...so I tried to check out with the FCB2 sea life and got bounced around all over ...it was gone when I got to the checkout ... then I went back in for a second and then a third and fourth go cause everything crashed on me once or twice and finally I snagged the beautiful snake FCB2 LOL. My dd finally gets her first FCB ... ironically dh called right in the middle of it all to try and get me to do something for him on the puter and dd was throwing a tantrum in the background ...horrible timing for both of them!


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

I wanted that monkey! And Trish, I'm due before you so I think I deserve that diaper! :LOL Plus since since I'm expecting my 1st boy I think I should have gotten it.









Anyway, I managed to get 2 newborn diapers (nautical and on safari prints) plus I bought the white AIO (newborn size).


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

I got 2 size 1 fitteds and 1 yellow size 1 wool cover. I tried for some newborns but lost em...Oh well!!


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Two envelopes, but with then my page jammed at confirmation. Then it came through on order history telling me I did get my order in...BUT, it also added an extra envelope? I emailed her, so there may be an extra envelope up for grabs soon ladies. I only needed 2







Sonia


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I got a lavender envelope and a seasonal changes wool cover. I need a nap now!!


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

I got a white with stars envelope.


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

Ooh...I just started browsing for fun and there are some beautiful diaper bags! I love the out of africa one.


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

I *think* I got an envelope dipe, but I wasn't asked for my credit card info at the checkout. . . what's up?









So. . . . who got the sushi and hawaiian print envelopes and cat print size 2 front snap I wanted. . . WHO???


----------



## pinkmommy (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm confused too. I have no clue what I actually got. I am pretty sure that I got one of the seasonal changes spring diapers. I paid with paypal for that and got a receipt. Then I tried to get some AIOs and paid with credit card but by the time I checked out it said my cart was empty or my cart froze (I tried several things a number of times). My order history shows: 4 different order numbers for the sage FCB2 AIO and 1 for the yellow FCB2 AIO. ???

It never took me to a place where I entered my credit card number.

Now I got three invoices for the sage and one for the yellow AIO. Yikes -- did I buy so much!?


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

I got the sushi envelope







I kind of collect sushi diapers. Did you see the sushi diaper bag? Gorgeous!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

I actually came out with diapers at the end of that mess. :LOL My cart crashed twice and I still managed to snag
1 FCB Yellow PUL AIO newborn
2 FCB PUL AIO's orange and green Size 1
2 FCB Windpro AIO's coral and white hawai'ian

I WISH I had gotten that blue size 1 AIO!


----------



## lemming (Jan 12, 2004)

I had some nice newborn dipes in my cart, but kept having to remove them as they got sold. Then, the ones that were left I was kind of iffy on, so ... probably for the best, anyway!

But if whoever got the bright and dark stripes newborns has a change of heart, I'll happily take them off your hands!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

The peach velour newborn dipe is still there...


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Whoa! That was totally STRESSFUL!

My hubby kept saying its just a diaper....& I was like I know, I know.......I was totally frustrated the cart crashed 4 times in my process of checking out.

I thought I had nothing........
I just checked my email & realized I did get something!

I got the pretty Blue AIO size 2 w/plaid microfleece.....
I don't know if I can handle that stress again :LOL


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I can't believe that I was just actually a hyena! What is wrong with me!?:LOL









Ok, I got the lavender size one and the light blue size one envelopes STOLEN FROM MY CART along with some bluish patterned size one diaper...:LOL I'm kind of glad because I really don't need any more diapers!

But I managed to snag two size one AIO's one is sushi windpro and the other is lavender PUL.

Yahoo!









I can't wait till they get here!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

You got the blue AIO??? Lucky!


----------



## pinkmommy (Mar 27, 2003)

I had the blue AIO in my cart but it got snatched away from me.


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

*sigh* EVERY envelope I had in my cart was swiped... and I REALLY wanted that orange peace & love and the sage with sushi









I DID manage to get the geometric diamonds & Argyle velour fitteds and the green AIO.

Im considering going back for a seasonal changes ....


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

Y'all suckered me into it. But... I was going for a not so hot item, a size 2 windpro - I really think the sage was pretty... but got the red w/ sky view. My DS is too little to appreciate it now, but I can just imagine him loving that one when he gets bigger.

I already have a few wool wraps, but did put a seasonal in my cart w/ dragonfly#2 & frog... but I don't need any more wool so I let it go. But I am a sucker for dragonflys...

The size 1 blue windpro winter seasonal was tempting, but although DS will probably fit in it now & we still have snow on the ground, he'll probably be out of it by the time the snow is gone.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

4 Size 2 AIO's~somehow










I got all my second choices though.


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

I got a lavender PUL size 2 cover and a size 1 jade hemp dipe!!
But.... whooooo swiped that orange bloom FCB out of my CART!??


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

Okay, I figured it out. . . checked my email, got an order comfirmation with a link to enter my CC info.









Cenae- I love sushi dipes too, although I only own one. You lucky duck for snagging that one, I'm so jealous!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I missed it! Dagnabbit!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Oooohhhh, I'm so excited! I got two newborn diapers!

Lime Floral
Pink Floral

My first FCB purchase!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

if you had problems with your cart when checking out and needed to refresh or what not your history may show more than one order... usually the same diapers tho.. but sorting out who got what is being worked on


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

How do I sign up for the frequent fluffer program?


----------



## Trishas Tribe (Nov 4, 2003)

I had the size 2 windpro fairy cover in my cart, but it got snatched...who got it?







I didn't need to spend $28 on a cover anyway.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

See, that's what I get for finally making dinner this week.

I've been waiting forever just to get a newborn wool or fleece cover. If anyone wants to sell theirs, please let me know.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

I got the dark stripes newborn fitted, the azure suns FCB size 1 and the "dare to dream" cover. Yippee!


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

well, I got an envelope, and had 2 others stolen from my cart, as well as the seamist AIO size 2.

If anyone wants to give up a size 2 fitted I'd be happy to take it off your hands. I haven't gotten to try one yet


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

You know, if Survivor hadn't been on tonight and just stayed on Thursday night, this wouldn't have happened. I would have been on the computer with my high speed internet and I would have prevailed!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by wende_
*How do I sign up for the frequent fluffer program?*
As you check out it asks you for your MDC Id for the frequent fluffs club........


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow- what an experience- my first hyena adventure!!! Lucky for me DH is a total computer geek so he just found the whole thing funny!







Although I was nak, then she peepeed through, I pulled off the diaper and kept going until she peed on me, at which point DH said "You have a serious problem if you sit there wet!!!" Then of course he had to do work so I couldn't post right away- I think he was enjoying the torture!








Just a little out of control! Anyway, I got out with a seasonal cover ladybug and dragonfly and that cute lamb wool cover both in size one!!! Although somehow I got two confirms on the seasonal- I will email in a second but one may become available again! Oh happy day...







Becki


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I forgot to say in my last post that I have a beautiful batik size 2 Little Caboose from the last stocking that's never been worn. It's too big for my son. I'd love to trade it for newborn covers (preferably) or fitteds.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Quote:

As you check out it asks you for your MDC Id for the frequent fluffs club........
I saw that, but I didn't want to take the time and lose anything else in my cart.
What's the benefit?


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

I was having cart crashing issues, too. I was on the hunt for two each PUL AIOs and Envelopes. I made it out with one each in Windpro.







:

White Windpro Envelope
Butterscotch Windpro AIO
Sage PUL Cover
Saturn PUL Cover w/ Embroidered Sun
Turtles & Flowers FCB Fitted
Seasonal Changes Fitted


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by IslandMamma_
*WHO SWIPED MY LC SIZE 2 TTYE DYE ????????*
I had that one in MY cart! You swiped me! (but I didn't get it either....







)


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

I got a size 1 saphire windpro envelope and a size 2 LC eggplant wool cover. Like I need more wool. :LOL

I had a size 2 envelope, but it got snatched.









And we need to start an email campaign to get them to let us add our MDC id to the "Comments" section on PayPal.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:

I can't believe that I was just actually a hyena!








Steph!!!

I got a size 1 white PUL with rainbow serging AIO and size 2 lavender PUL AIO. Only problem is it happened in two paypal orders (I used funded) and I paid twice for shipping.


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mamaofthreeboys_
*As you check out it asks you for your MDC Id for the frequent fluffs club........*
See, I saw that, but I thought I needed to have already signed up or something. What is it, exactly? I'm such a hyena newbie!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I had, at 1 point, size 1 LC Bright colors, Dyed Green, and a lavender envelope. I made it out instead with the wasabi AIO and maybe something else but I have to find out for sure.

Crazy!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I got 2 newborn diapers, so now the one I had won't be so lonely anymore. I got bright stripes and green velour. I was in too much of a hurry to check out with something to really look at the prints, I just snatched the first dipes that seemed at least semi gender neutral. I looked for wool newborn covers and didn't see any? All I saw were PUL and fleece? I'm on dial up and my cart kept crashing and I'd have to go back a page, I am amazed I got anything.

Also, dinner was ready, sitting there on the kitchen counter getting cold and dh was just sitting in the living room with the kids waiting on me, but was so patient and didn't complain. I told him I was trying to grab some popular newborn diapers before they were gone and he just wished me luck. What a man!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

LISA!!!
oh crud! i thought i got the lavender envelope...??? size 1 or 2??

i paid via paypal but havent received a confrmation/receipt....does this mean i didnt get it??

i had the Celestial Woven FCB1 in my cart but left it too long and it was gone!! ;(

who has it???


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Could you imagine if this were a real store and you were all shopping and swipeing diapers from each other..........Hilarious!!:LOL


----------



## myisabellarose (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm confused!! This is the 1st tiem I shopped here & I got 2 items..& they were in my cart & then it took me to paypal..but how do I know if I def got them??


----------



## thekimballs (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh my goodness--darn you husband for making me spend time with you! Darn you!

OK, really, I DID get stuff--I think I snagged the last newborn fitteds (two hand-dyed) and a newborn PUL cover after the dust settled. But I WANTED size ones and envelopes!

I'm beginning to rethink the wisdom of trying to build a stash entirely of fluffymail; my blood pressure shoots through the roof every two or three weeks and it's taken me more than two months to buy a grand total of six diapers! But I just love them so much...


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Quote:

Could you imagine if this were a real store and you were all shopping and swipeing diapers from each other..........Hilarious!!
Scary. We'd all be bleeding and bruised. :LOL

myisabellarose- Go back to fluffymail and log in. The right hand side of the page will have a list of recent orders that you made. HTH


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

I had some beautiful newborn and LC1 fitteds for the baby we're TTC, but they were all swiped from my cart before I could check-out. Boohoo!














But at least I've got 9+ mo of stalking time left...


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I got size 2. You got size 1, then?

Quote:

_Originally posted by radish_
*LISA!!!
oh crud! i thought i got the lavender envelope...??? size 1 or 2??

i paid via paypal but havent received a confrmation/receipt....does this mean i didnt get it??

i had the Celestial Woven FCB1 in my cart but left it too long and it was gone!! ;(

who has it???*


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I got the orange size 2 envelope. Who swiped the blue sheep from my cart?









Oh well.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I got the hawaiian envelope and the orange windpro.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

i sure hope so....still no reply from paypal?? is that normal?

so glad you need size 2s!!!!


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I usually get my paypal notices within seconds of my purchase.

I was just looking back on the site, and there were still 6 things available! Tempting I tell ya... :LOL


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

6 items??? i didnt seen anything?? size 1s...


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

I only see 2 things. No size 1's, radish.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey ladies,
I just got word that I got something that I thought I got but never made it through paypal. It was in my order history, but said pay pal pending (whatever that means) The cart timed out on me.
The Fluff mommas are working over time to sort this out. So be patient DO NOT GO BLOW your money you may get FM still. I did! Just now.:LOL
So give it some time!


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

That happened to me, too. It didn't go to the Paypal screen but I did confirm the order. And it is in my order history, but I didn't receive a confirmation.


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Man, we're really going to have to quit breaking their cart.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I got: Seasonal Changes fitted , Seasonal Changes Wool Cover , Envelope size 1 , and LC Firetrucks. And I had told myself I was only going to buy one thing


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Nevermind, I think I'm PMS'ing...


----------



## myisabellarose (Jan 29, 2004)

I did pay with [paypal but have not rec;d anything from the site..I tried to go back & check my order status & it says my e-mail is NOT in their records! I just registered for the 1st time tonight..but I am nervous now! I have e-mail the site & hope to hear back soon...has anyone ever had this happen?


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

my paypal is confirmed, my EMAIL was acting up, im in the clear!!

whew!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kindmomma_
*Hey ladies,
I just got word that I got something that I thought I got but never made it through paypal. It was in my order history, but said pay pal pending (whatever that means) The cart timed out on me.
The Fluff mommas are working over time to sort this out. So be patient DO NOT GO BLOW your money you may get FM still. I did! Just now.:LOL
So give it some time!







*
Oh Yay! I hope that makes up a little for the KSS (still feeling guilty over here







)!

And I haven't heard back but I got three order confirmations for the same diaper and I just need to hear it from the fluffymail ladies that indeed I got the diaper! lol


----------



## pinkmommy (Mar 27, 2003)

Got my ordered figured out now too. So the end result for me is a spring seasonal FCB2 fitted diaper, Sage PUL w/ sushi microfleece FCB2 AIO, and the yellow PUL w/ plaid microfleece FCB2 AIO. Not bad.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Good job Rondi, that's a lot!

I ended up with the only thing I tried for







a LC size 1 peach velour outer and sherpa soaker fitted.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:

a LC size 1 peach velour outer and sherpa soaker fitted
uke I am so glad I did not see one of those.It would have thrown me out of stalking mode.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

: And for two seconds I thought you meant you wanted it! I forgot about your velour "issues" poor thing.. that's so difficult! ROFL!

You still managed to get quite a bit.. I drooled a bit at your post! :LOL


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Okay, I went back later and a couple more things were available:
Wasabi Windpro AIO
Blue PUL w/ Sheep Envelope

So I picked them up!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

That was my AIO! I put it back in buyer's remorse! Let me know how it is...

I ended up getting the LC1 in Bright Colors and a blue envelope. I wanted a more girly envelope so if anyone wants to trade LMK!


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow ladies I couldn't believe it... I was sitting here this morning in Tokyo about to leave my hotel room and go into a meeting, decided to check my email before leaving, saw the Fluffymail newsletter, clicked the link, saw the new stuff, (heart started beating rapidly) picked up 1 Changing Seasons fitted and cover set, and 1 Orange Floral FCB, had to register as a new member, the cart crashed on me (that must have been when all you ladies started jamming the store:LOL ), restarted (almost hyperventilating, heart thumping madly now, getting late for the meeting but who cares, MUST get those dipes!), logged back in, WONDER of WONDERS the stuff is STILL in the cart, checked out and I nearly died, I GOT THEMMMMMM...!!

Now I'll finally be able to understand what all the fuss was about... gosh I didn't even know they were going to stock.

Oh I'm sorry if this sounds a little smug to those mommas who didn't get anything, I sure don't mean it that way, I'm just so happpeeeeee.







Well you can imagine what I've been daydreaming about all day in my meeting...


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Well I got NO dipes or covers...not a one. If anyone has buyers remorse on the size 2 aio's pul covers, fleece covers, or envelopes... you know who to pm.:LOL

But - I got that beautiful sushi bag!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Since everyone else is posting their "If you have Buyer's Remorse" ISO, here's mine! LOL

Looking for:
FCB PUL AIO size 1
FCB PUL Envelope size 1

I would pay a premium for these!


----------



## mom2be (Mar 4, 2004)

I got nada. Yup. Absolutely nothing. It seems I totally missed this stocking. Oh well! I have 6 more months before the babe comes. Next time I'll be sure to get the nb sized items!

I will continue to stalk until then.









Carolina

edd 9/5


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

I also got nothing. I totally missed the stocking too.

I would have loved another size one PUL AIO. Oh well. I have two size 2 AIO's to grow into and a size 1 that we can enjoy.

Some how that isn't making me feel better.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

What do you think of the new poll at Fluffymail?

I love the idea of focusing on one or two products at a time. That way, if their stocking something I'm not interested in purchasing, I can skip the hyena thing that go around. I think I'd have a better chance of getting out of the store with something I really, really want/need if they had substantially more of those items during a stocking. How do you feel?


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

Did I do the "right" thing?!

I saw the "site down for stocking" about 6 pm, just when I was getting ready to leave work and I agonized whether to stay or go home (T1 line at work, dial-up at home). After 10 or so minutes of refreshing, I took a deep breath, shut off my computer and went home to my family. But it was hard!!!

I did get a seasonal changes cover with a dragonfly and butterfly, because I guess it's about time to retire the snowflakes cover.
I'd love to get a girly size 2 dipe, tho'.....


----------



## Epiphany (Oct 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Brayg_
*You know, if Survivor hadn't been on tonight and just stayed on Thursday night, this wouldn't have happened. I would have been on the computer with my high speed internet and I would have prevailed!







*
*sigh* You and me both!! I just *knew* they were going to stock during Survivor...

Any size 2 wool covers or AIO's, especially the seasonal changes wool that need a good home. LMK!!

Who got the Evenstar size 2 AIO?? I love that one!!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Quote:

I love the idea of focusing on one or two products at a time. That way, if their stocking something I'm not interested in purchasing, I can skip the hyena thing that go around. I think I'd have a better chance of getting out of the store with something I really, really want/need if they had substantially more of those items during a stocking. How do you feel?
Weeeelllll, hmmmm......
I think it's going to be a stressful mad rush either way. They could have a stocking where only AIO's are present and even if there were 30 of each size, there would still be slowdown and crashing. They would still all sell out in an hour or less.

There will always be chaos. :LOL

Was there a vote for custom slots? They need to have slots where you can order 6 at a time. I would rather wait months for diapers and know I'm going to get exactly what I want rather than stalk for days with the possiblility of getting absolutely nothing.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mrs. Standing_
*

Was there a vote for custom slots? They need to have slots where you can order 6 at a time. I would rather wait months for diapers and know I'm going to get exactly what I want rather than stalk for days with the possiblility of getting absolutely nothing.*
Agreed!

I'm open for anything girlie anyone might be having buyer's remorse over!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jmofarrill_
*Okay, I went back later and a couple more things were available:
Wasabi Windpro AIO
Blue PUL w/ Sheep Envelope

So I picked them up!*
I was trying to buy that sheep envelope and it told me it was sold out!!


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I totally missed the stocking too - EST here:LOL The one night I decide to go to bed early







:

Enjoy the fluff mamas


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mrs. Standing_
*Was there a vote for custom slots? They need to have slots where you can order 6 at a time. I would rather wait months for diapers and know I'm going to get exactly what I want rather than stalk for days with the possiblility of getting absolutely nothing.*
ITA. With newborn dipes, at least I have several months to wait, but I don't think I can stomach the kind of action I'm reading about here...I'd be happy to wait for a custom slot, and of course I'd be ordering at least 6 items!









Ohhhhhh, flufflymail people???? Are you out therrrrreeee??


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

From what I've heard Tiff say, they have no time at all for custom slots. The hyenas are too restless, apparently.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

Ohhhhhh, flufflymail people???? Are you out therrrrreeee??
:LOL y'all are nuts







Custom orders would only make things worse as there would never be any instock and it would be far too long of a waiting list... and honestly, it wouldnt be any fun to sew with a waiting list over your head


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

So how do we know if we have our items we think we have? I have two 'order process' emails and one paypal receipt for the *one* envelope I ordered. DOes this mean I did get it?

And at fluffymail my account says 'paypal paid' twice under the orders section. Weird! Too much excitement! :LOL


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

email [email protected] with your order details and questions ..... its taking a while to sort out everything, lol.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mama2kyla_
*:LOL y'all are nuts







Custom orders would only make things worse as there would never be any instock and it would be far too long of a waiting list... and honestly, it wouldnt be any fun to sew with a waiting list over your head







*
That makes A LOT of sense to me; nothing is quite as much fun when you *have* to do it as opposed to being free to do it. Are you okay with the future custom orders that may come up, though, through Frequent Fluff Miles?


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmmm...I just went back and got a coral single-layer Windrpro size 2 cover. Why was that still there?? It matches one of dd's dresses perfectly! I guess I'm giving Windpro another shot...


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

- those will be fine







one every now and then is nothing.. its when you open to custom orders and have a list of like 50 that makes you want to stay far far away from the sewing machine because it seems like such a daunting task :LOL

Hard to explain, but for the amount of time and effort that any good WAHM puts into her business IMO it has to be FUN! Otherwise the stressful stockings and ultra late nights just arent worth it


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Since I was sick in bed yesterday I am including mail from then too! Yesterday I got a righteous baby giraffe windpro diaper art.

Today I got a fuzbaby Diaper garden Egg wool set and a stacinator wool cover with embroidered dragonflies.

AWESOME!


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mama2kyla_
*:LOL y'all are nuts







Custom orders would only make things worse as there would never be any instock and it would be far too long of a waiting list... and honestly, it wouldnt be any fun to sew with a waiting list over your head







*

AMEN!!!!!!!!

of course, I REALLY REALLY wanted to check out the envelopes..

and just wait until the nighttime diapers are out. I think I am going to borrow my dad's lan and about 4 people that night


----------

